# Moebius Pre-built Space Pod



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Here are some shots of the Space Pod. It's a beauty. Thanks Moebius.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Looks fantastic for a pre-built.:thumbsup:


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Is it more heavier duty than the kit you build?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Very nice


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> Is it more heavier duty than the kit you build?


IIRC it is the same model, just built up. It is perfect for those who cannot or do not want to build. It does have very minor issues as evidenced by the pics, gaps in the seams, mold lines visible and some minor flash, but not bad at all for a factory build.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

kenlee said:


> IIRC it is the same model, just built up. It is perfect for those who cannot or do not want to build. It does have very minor issues as evidenced by the pics, gaps in the seams, mold lines visible and some minor flash, but not bad at all for a factory build.


Those are some close-up pics. Looks pretty good. I wonder who does their builds? I'd love to meet him/her. 

I used this thread on cultman to help with mine: 

http://culttvman.biz/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?start=0&t=7303210

It was like a second set of directions. 

Glad to see a close up of this prebuild!!!


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

thanks guys


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

armymedic80 said:


> Here are some shots of the Space Pod. It's a beauty. Thanks Moebius.


Thanks. I have a regular Moebius model, but couldn't pass on this prebuilt and ordered one. I wonder if the chariot might be next as a prebuilt? These prebuilt models might gain in value as they are original, prebuilt issues in nice collectible boxes. I wonder if the Moebius Jupiter 2 itself might come out as a plastic prebuilt? Actually though, the pod looks quite nice. Even the "2001" moonbus is pretty nice in the prebuilt form.
Jim


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It certanly has a good finish and I like the interior detail paint job.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

JPhil123 said:


> Thanks. I have a regular Moebius model, but couldn't pass on this prebuilt and ordered one. I wonder if the chariot might be next as a prebuilt? These prebuilt models might gain in value as they are original, prebuilt issues in nice collectible boxes. I wonder if the Moebius Jupiter 2 itself might come out as a plastic prebuilt? Actually though, the pod looks quite nice. Even the "2001" moonbus is pretty nice in the prebuilt form.
> Jim


Yeah, I'm curious to see what's the next pre-built they will offer. I hope they do the Chariot next. These pre-builts are very reasonably priced and make beautiful gifts to die-hard LIS fans.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Soon with all the pre-builts, folks won't have to stop taking about models to build them.

Perfect universe, If you can get mom to bring more Mt Dew downstairs.....lol

Steve


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice one armymedic, hope to receive mine soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

It's nice to see one of these in photos. I recently ordered one from Monsters in Motion. My card was just charged yesterday and I see that they're processing it for shipping, so I should be getting it soon.

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Was wondering if the paint I had chosen for the interior of my space pod was the right one, now I see it is. Thanks for the pics, Armymedic. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

SJF said:


> Was wondering if the paint I had chosen for the interior of my space pod was the right one, now I see it is. Thanks for the pics, Armymedic. :thumbsup:
> 
> Sean


You're welcome. It's a great-looking model for the little money that it cost, so I had to show all the intricate detail that it must've taken to build and paint it. I haven't heard what else Moebius will offer in the future as built-ups, but I'm sure they will all be winners.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

For the first time in my life, I was actually impressed enough with a pre-built model of something that I've already built to buy one and am very pleased with it. It will make a fine replacement for my build should I ever decide to sell it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

armymedic80 said:


> You're welcome. It's a great-looking model for the little money that it cost, so I had to show all the intricate detail that it must've taken to build and paint it. I haven't heard what else Moebius will offer in the future as built-ups, but I'm sure they will all be winners.


I remembered the one for the Moon Bus, but haven't heard from anyone that bought one, or if they were actually released:

http://www.monstersinmotion.com/cart/sci-fi-as-in-science-fiction-item-list-a-e-c-9_185/2001-a-space-odyssey-aurora-moon-bus-pre-painted-display-p-16209

If the Space Pod looks as good as the pics, the Moon Bus should be a nice display model as well.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

armymedic80 said:


> Yeah, I'm curious to see what's the next pre-built they will offer. I hope they do the Chariot next. These pre-builts are very reasonably priced and make beautiful gifts to die-hard LIS fans.


It make sense that the chariot as a pre-built would be somewhere on the horizon, but you never know. Even a pre-built Jupiter 2 might not be such a way out choice, if the price could be kept low. And I bet they might sell well because there must be be an untapped market (those would passed on the metal prop and/or those that passed on purchasing the regular Moebius model because they don't have the skill or time to assemble it or whatever). 

I'm not trying to break the rules in the forum, as this is honestly speculation and I'm not suggesting this in this posting. I can't wait for the pod I ordered as it looks sweet from the pictures. 

I will admit that I was not thrilled with the Seaview pre-built replica, but only because it is rather small and needs much attention to bring out the beauty. I was very impressed with the Moonbus pre-built model, which included pre-painted figures. That was quite impressive, and all parts on the one I purchased seemed to fit fairly well (for a pre-build). Actually, the upcoming space pod release is a gift for me for the holidays.

Jim


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I just got mine in the mail...!

I love it! I'm so glad that Moebius took the time to have a pre-built version of the Space Pod released like this. It's a very clean, box-stock build and it looks terrific. Of course, I still have the unbuilt kit that I want to build with the light kit so it looks as close to the filming model as possible. This will be a nice bit of inspiration to have on my desk in the meantime.

Thanks for making these Moebius Models!

Bryan


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

My firends would never find my body if I bought any thing for myself this close to Christmas, I have to check a pod photos and see how acurate the core fins are, looks good to me tho. thanks for the pics


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Gemini1999 said:


> I just got mine in the mail...!
> 
> I love it! I'm so glad that Moebius took the time to have a pre-built version of the Space Pod released like this. It's a very clean, box-stock build and it looks terrific. Of course, I still have the unbuilt kit that I want to build with the light kit so it looks as close to the filming model as possible. This will be a nice bit of inspiration to have on my desk in the meantime.
> 
> ...


I second that! The pre-built pod looks great. I think that it is a winner. I have an old Lunar Models pod that I built years ago that is 1/32nd scale and looks pretty good (it took a lot of work, and I added some simplified lighting to make it look better), but the Moebius pod is impressive, especially as it is larger in size and has crisp details. I also plan to build the larger Moebius pod kit with lighting. I do hope Moebius does the chariot as a pre-built piece.


----------

